# Engine Bay Bling



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Not bad. Only opinion I have is its doesn't do much for the engine bay as far as contrast. Its a nice touch tho. I thought about doing something like this with some miscellaneous parts in the engine bay as well. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Looks good. That is actually right along the lines of what I have planned as well.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Really nice!!! I like that colour paint you went with.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

by all means do not put more army green on that cruzen . I have seen too much of that color for 4 lifetimes .


----------



## ezeddy (Apr 13, 2013)

brian v said:


> by all means do not put more army green on that cruzen . I have seen too much of that color for 4 lifetimes .


Here is mine


----------



## ehousel (Nov 1, 2013)

i like the red and black! and i only used army green because i had a can at my house but it looks better in person it doesnt blend in as much


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I wasn't discouraging you before ehousel by any means. Its your car, do what you want with it. Im supporting ya on it since its your decision. I wouldn't want anyone telling me anything different. I don't mind the color. If it was mine on my blue eco, I might paint stuff like that a darker blue, silver, or chrome looking. I haven't decided yet. Good job you did.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

I like the green !!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I like that green too! It looks good! 

BTW, if you can make it, a bunch of us are meeting at Watkins Glen on April 12th to take a driving tour of the track.


----------



## marden64 (Dec 1, 2013)

I like the green myself. Sometimes the small changes in something really sets it off. I was thinking about doing something like this as well.


----------

